# Can't compile rxvt-unicode (ncurses problem actually)



## mj12net (Apr 28, 2014)

Here's the log after using `portmaster x11/rxvt-unicode`:


```
===>>> x11/rxvt-unicode >> devel/ncurses (1/1)

===>  Cleaning for ncurses-5.9.20131221
===>>> Waiting on fetch & checksum for devel/ncurses <<<===
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/ncurses
===>  Deleting distfiles for ncurses-5.9.20131221
===>>> RE-STARTING FETCH <<<===
===>  License MIT accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for ncurses-5.9.20131221
===>   ncurses-5.9.20131221 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> ncurses-5.9-20131221.tgz doesn’t seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles//ncurses.
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://invisible-island.net/ncurses/current/ncurses-5.9-20131221.tgz
fetch: ftp://invisible-island.net/ncurses/current/ncurses-5.9-20131221.tgz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/ncurses/ncurses-5.9-20131221.tgz


===>  License MIT accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for ncurses-5.9.20131221
===>   ncurses-5.9.20131221 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> ncurses-5.9-20131221.tgz doesn’t seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles//ncurses.
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://invisible-island.net/ncurses/current/ncurses-5.9-20131221.tgz
fetch: ftp://invisible-island.net/ncurses/current/ncurses-5.9-20131221.tgz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/ncurses/ncurses-5.9-20131221.tgz
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/ncurses/ncurses-5.9-20131221.tgz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn’t fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles//ncurses and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/ncurses
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/ncurses

===>>> make failed for devel/ncurses
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/ncurses failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> x11/rxvt-unicode devel/ncurses 

===>>> Exiting
```

Any idea why I can't fetch the file?


----------



## janvs (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Can't compile rxvt-unicode*


```
fetch -o /usr/ports/distfiles/ncurses/ncurses-5.9-20131221.tgz https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ncurses/5.9+20131221-1ubuntu1/+files/ncurses_5.9+20131221.orig.tar.gz
```


----------



## mj12net (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Can't compile rxvt-unicode*



			
				janvs said:
			
		

> ```
> fetch -o /usr/ports/distfiles/ncurses/ncurses-5.9-20131221.tgz https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ncurses/5.9+20131221-1ubuntu1/+files/ncurses_5.9+20131221.orig.tar.gz
> ```



The command didn't work but I downloaded in Firefox and copied/renamed it to the directory and it compiled fine. Thanks.


----------



## fonz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Can't compile rxvt-unicode*



			
				mj12net said:
			
		

> Any idea why I can't fetch the file?


The port is out of date. Either wait until the maintainer updates it, or if you want to do it yourself:
`cd /usr/ports/devel/ncurses`
`vim Makefile`
Make sure the version line reads

```
DISTVERSION=    ${RELEASE}-20140426
```
`rm distinfo`
`make makesum`
`portmaster x11/rxvt-unicode`

Note: I picked the latest version, but there are a few earlier ones in the FTP directory.


----------



## fonz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Can't compile rxvt-unicode*

Update: the maintainer just updated devel/ncurses so it and all ports depending on it, including x11/rxvt-unicode, should build again now.


----------

